# Sellingsloh Hoyerhagen



## gewichtheber (15. August 2012)

Hallo MTB-Freunde,

obwohl mit neuem Sportgerät ausgerüstet, war ich heute las Läufer im Sellingsloh unterwegs und staunte nicht schlecht. An einigen Stellen wurden Schlammlöcher mit Stöcken befestigt und es wurde neue Trails angelegt.
Gibt es dafür einen Grund? Ist ein Rennen geplant?
Gruß, mattin


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

Moin Mattin,

Die MTB-Fraktion ist zur zeit wenig aktiv im Sellingsloh. Da haben glaube ich eher die Wanderer die Schlammlöcher trocken gelegt um ihre Schuhe nicht zu verdrecken. Und auch die Trail müssen so entstanden sein.

Wir können ja kommende Woche mal eine Runde mit dem MTB im Wald drehen und Du zeigst mir ein Paar von den Dingern. Vielleicht kenne ich da auch einige von nicht. Du hast ja scheinbar auch ein neues 29er im Stall mit einem komischen Namen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (16. August 2012)

Moin Jens,

nein, Wanderer würde ich ausschließen, ich zeig dir dann im Wald was ich meine. Lass uns doch Dienstag oder Mittwoch mal ne Runde drehen.
Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> nein, Wanderer würde ich ausschließen, ich zeig dir dann im Wald was ich meine. Lass uns doch Dienstag oder Mittwoch mal ne Runde drehen.
> Gruß



Mittwoch hört sich gut an, Dienstag bin ich Abends im Deister.


----------



## 4Race (17. August 2012)

Hey wollte mal fragen ob ich viel Straße fahren muss vom sellingsloh zum Schwimmbad nach bruchhausenvilsen. Da hinter war doch auch noch ein guter Wald meine ich. Wollte das morgen mal wieder antesten ist schon ein paar Jahre her das ich dort Gefahren bin 

Sascha


----------



## ohneworte (18. August 2012)

Moin Sascha,

Du kannst hinten über Haendorf durch das Ruthental, den Heiligen Berg und das Vilser Holz zum Wiehebad fahren. Nur verhalte Dich bitte ab dem Ruthental sehr defensiv in Deiner Fahrweise. Das Biken wird dort nur geduldet!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## 4Race (18. August 2012)

Ok danke dann will ich gleich mal los und gucken ob ich das alles finde .

Danke Sascha


----------



## 4Race (19. August 2012)

Danke Jens, hab soweit fast alles wiedergefunden, ab und an bin ich ein bisschen vom Kurs abgekommen und Straße Gefahren aber im groben und ganzen war's geil. Hat sich die Std. Anfahrt gelohnt. War nur überrascht als ich auf dem krankenhausparkplatz in Hoya parken wollte und es nicht mehr da war  . Vielleicht könntet ihr uns mal mitnehmen wenn ihr ne runde dreht dann brauche ich nicht soviel suchen , was fahrt ihr ca. für einen Schnitt ? 

Sascha


----------



## ohneworte (19. August 2012)

4Race schrieb:


> Danke Jens, hab soweit fast alles wiedergefunden, ab und an bin ich ein bisschen vom Kurs abgekommen und Straße Gefahren aber im groben und ganzen war's geil. Hat sich die Std. Anfahrt gelohnt. War nur überrascht als ich auf dem krankenhausparkplatz in Hoya parken wollte und es nicht mehr da war  . Vielleicht könntet ihr uns mal mitnehmen wenn ihr ne runde dreht dann brauche ich nicht soviel suchen , was fahrt ihr ca. für einen Schnitt ?
> 
> Sascha



Moin,

Sehr gerne! Ich bin was den Schnitt angeht sehr anpassungsfähig und lasse es gerne für Dich auch mal schneller angehen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> 
> nein, Wanderer würde ich ausschließen, ich zeig dir dann im Wald was ich meine. Lass uns doch Dienstag oder Mittwoch mal ne Runde drehen.
> Gruß



Moin, 

ich hab die neuen Trails gefunden. Sollten die Erbauer hier mitlesen habe ich eine große Bitte an Euch:

Bitte buddelt im Laufe der Trails nicht die ganzen Baumwurzeln frei. Das ist auf den neu angelegten eigentlich gar nicht notwendig. 

Bitte tarnt zusätzlich die Einsstiege zu den Trails deutlich besser. Als ich den einen Heute abgefahren bin waren bereits Hufspuren auf dem großen Anlieger in der Abfahrt!

Ein absolutes NoGo sind zudem die beiden zurückgelassenen leeren Red Bull Dosen. Ihr habt diese in vollen Zustand mitbringen können, also könnt ihr sie auch genauso entleert wieder mitnehmen!

Der Sellingsloh ist bisher ein wirklich entspanntes Örtchen zum Biken ohne Ärger mit den Pächtern, Reitern und Wanderern zu bekommen. Bitte versaut dieses gute Verhältnis nicht mit eurem Verhalten!

Grüße
Jens


----------

